# Rechte an Bildern von Häusern



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

Hab ein paar Fotos von einigen Häusern in unserer Stadt gemacht, und möchte sie gerne für ein Kalenderblatt benutzen (in der Schule machen wir jährlich einen Kalender, der im Raum unserer Stadt vertrieben wird).

Das Thema ist "zuhause" - deshalb hab ich halt die Fotos gemacht.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie es mit den Rechten ist - die Fotos habe ich alle selber geschossen, jedoch sind da die Häuser von bestimmten Leuten abgebildet.
Würde nun gerne wissen, wie es mit den Rechten aussieht, da es ja nicht "meine" Häuser sind.

Der Kalender wird verkauft - jedoch geht der Erlös komplett an ein HIlfsprojekt, d.h. ich verdiene daran nix


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Juni 2004)

Naja... wenn du jetzt den Kölner Dom fotografierst, darfst du das Foto davon ja auch verkaufen/veröffentlichen, auch wenn der Dom dir nicht gehört ... .


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Naja... wenn du jetzt den Kölner Dom fotografierst, darfst du das Foto davon ja auch verkaufen/veröffentlichen, auch wenn der Dom dir nicht gehört ... . *


 Moment..  Das ist eben leider nicht so.. Ich weiß nicht, wie es beim Kölner Dom ist, aber bei anderen bekannten Gebäuden, Einrichtungen was auch immer, wird inzwischen immer öfter zur Kasse gebeten. Das habe ich in einem Colorfoto-Artikel gelesen. 

Infos:
http://www.colorfoto.de/d/10652
http://www.freelens.com/wirueberuns/index.html

Consti: Dir kann ich leider nur Google und diesen Link geben:
http://www.kefk.net/Fotografie/Recht/index.asp
Denn auskennen tue ich mich nicht wirklich.  
Es könnte sein, daß Du die Bilder rein rechtlich nicht ohne Genehmigung vertreiben darfst...

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Consti (2. Juni 2004)

mmh, das ist Tricky! IN den ganzen FreePhotoArchieven gibts nämlich nur super selten genau die BIlder, die ich brauche und ich geh sicher nicht hin und Frage bei jedem nach der Erlaubnis - entweder ich mach dat einfach und hoffe, dass alles gut geht - oder ich hab pech gehabt *gg*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juni 2004)

http://www.fotorecht.de
Das dürfte mit viel Abstand die beste Webseite für den Themenkreis sein.
Wer Mitglied bei Freelens ist oder war, der kennt die beiden Anwälte
Dirk Feldmann und David Seiler sicher und kann deren fachliche Kompetenz bestätigen.

gruß
Martin


----------

